
Show HN: Tabulo 2.0 – terminal table generator for Ruby - matt-harvey
https://github.com/matt-harvey/tabulo
======
matt-harvey
Tabulo is Ruby library for generating plain text tables.

Summary of features:

[https://github.com/matt-harvey/tabulo#features](https://github.com/matt-
harvey/tabulo#features)

Motivation / comparison with other libraries:

[https://github.com/matt-harvey/tabulo#motivation](https://github.com/matt-
harvey/tabulo#motivation)

